# Herman The Cornsnake



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

This guy i met at a jobsite gave me Herman for free!! He is quite the character but not really quite as active as other corns i've kept, full adult, easily 4' long. But not sure what morph he is exactly, the guy never told me much about him, (if someone could help me out that would be great!!). Anyway just thought id share a couple of pics of him in his new home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

I have no idea which specific morph that is, but it's a great looking Corn Snake.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hes a beauty man

do you handle him?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking snake


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok so i found out that he is just a normal, no idea what year though. I weighed him and stuff and he is just over 5' and weighs a whopping 1.4 kilos!! he is overweight for sure, so its time for some stair climbing once a day. Also he is getting a nice brand new 3x2x2 wooden viv which i'm sure he will love, hes been stuck in that 2x1x1 glass box all his life. I've become intrigued and fascinated again now that i have another snake!! wont be long before i have a few more probably.

Of course i handle him sym, cornsnakes are one of the most docile and easy snakes to keep as a pet, they are full of character and some of them love being handled







Thanks for the nice comments chaps.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

2x1x1? Yikes... That's a 15 gallon tank.









I know some people who think that's "adequate". However, I really don't think it is.

Good on you for looking to give him an upgrade.

As for age... hard to say since he's obviously a full grown adult now. He's at least a couple years old though. But probably older.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah the tank he is currently in is way too small, he can barely move in it, he needs some room to move around and stuff to climb on, which i will provide him very soon







I already have my sights on a hatchling Albino Cali King and hatchling Mexican Black King. Couple more pics of Herman taken with an 8mp digi-cam.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice.

Sometimes it's so easy to forget how great looking a "normal" can be.

I have an adult male amel (basically the same as yours but albino) and awee female amel motley (albino with circular patterns to its colouration).

Snakes are addictive, be careful.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> and some of them love being handled...


Well,

aaah forget it ... cool looking obese snake !


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

killarbee said:


> > and some of them love being handled...
> 
> 
> Well,
> ...


Thanks....?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rofl ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

killarbee said:


> > and some of them love being handled...
> 
> 
> Well,
> ...


Considering the animal was in a 15 gal tank for most of its life, what do you expect?

Awesome contribution to the thread though. Exactly the type of info/advice a new owner needs!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great looking cornholio! At 5 feet he's a whopper! I'm still trying to get my former corn back from my cousin. Also a big, snake! Natural corns are gorgeous! As for the 15g tank....hmmm


----------

